# best way to automount ?

## dju`

Hi, what's the best way to automount CDs and USB mass storages? I'm a bit lost between:

supermount

submount

hal

dbus

ivman

USE +hal

udev

famd

etc... thanks for your answers. btw, i'm still not using udev because the last time i wanted to, it broke my /etc ! so 'im still using devfs, but i might give udev a try once more.

----------

## r00tzz

I think the best way to automount stuff is 

hal+dbus+gnome volume manager / ivman

at least the most up to date and probably the default in future instalations.

EDIT: give udev a try, it's needed by them..

----------

## rm

I have udev, no devfs in the kernel, hal, dbus and gnome-volume-manager installed.

-> hald is in my default runlevel, I just checked, and dbus is not in any runlevel, so I guess it's started automatically via hald.

-> gnome-volume-manager is set up, to start when I start a gnome session

mounting and unmounting works like a charm, just insert and eject.

bye,

rm

----------

## maxpayne

i emerged ivman, yet automounting doesn't work...

i made sure hald and dbus are started

----------

## Crucis

Mine works perfectly, you probably made a mistake somewhere   :Question: 

----------

## paul555

 :Sad:  I tried to go with udev and ivman from devfs -which i had from the installation- i emerged them but after that my kernel didn't boot.Now i will try a second time and see.Submount isn't supported anymore?

----------

## bollucks

 *dJu` wrote:*   

> Hi, what's the best way to automount CDs and USB mass storages? I'm a bit lost between:
> 
> supermount

 

Supermount is evil, Evil, EVIL! Or so the developers say.

However for me it just works with close to zero effort so I continue to use it. No matter how evil it is, it is the least effort to get working (if you have it patched into your kernel).

----------

## bomek

HAL with gvm work perfectly, except after 1-2 days, hald crash and i can't restart it. So i need to reboot to get automounting working again.

I tried to gdb hald, but when hald crash in gdb, there is no way to backtrace and i have to kill gdb with a -9

And worst of it, there is no way to reproduce the problem... Until hal is more stable, i think supermount is a good choice.

----------

## dju`

do you advise ivman or gvm?

----------

## UB|K

If you use gnome definitly go with gvm else ?? i realy don't don't know if gvm can work properly outside gnome.

As allready said, you will need udev to make it work. If you want to stick with devfs, i guess that supermount is your only choice (or ivman?? don't know anything about it, sorry)... it's sad, udev's not that hard to configure, give a new try

----------

## dju`

well, i've tried twice to run udev (with tarball, not 100% udev) on two different boxes: each time, it borked my / partition (wich runs reiserfs). the first time i boot with a udev-enabled kernel, it reboots at INIT time, probably when starting udevd up. after that, i have to boot on the livecd to fsck /, and everytime i had a bunch of files in lost+found, which corresponded to directories under / (like /lost+found/2_155/ -> /etc/)... so i'm not ready to retry again until this kind of issues haven't been resolved.

----------

## dsd

they are (according to someone who filed a bug report) fixed in 2.6.10.

plus you will not experience this if you follow the udev guide and make sure that /dev/console and /dev/null exist on the root partition

----------

## dju`

ok, i've tried again on one box, and now it successfully runs pure udev  :Smile: 

so i've set hal/dbus/ivman up, which works well for CD and DVD media types, but the system freezes when umounting my usb drive. i may give gvm a try cause no additionnal deps are needed to install it.

----------

## dju`

btw, what modifies /etc/fstab at each boot, adding /media/* entries?

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *dJu` wrote:*   

> btw, what modifies /etc/fstab at each boot, adding /media/* entries?

 

That's the program "fstab-sync" which updates the /etc/fstab file in response to HAL events.

It is invoked as a callout from the /etc/hal/device.d directory by the HAL daemon.

----------

